# I have way too much time on my hands haul



## joshari (Feb 4, 2009)

So here is my latest haul.  I would have pictures, but my camera and computer apparently are having an argument and do not want to work together.

*Lush*
Lip Service Lip Balm
T for Toes (my bf's shoes stink)
Lemony Flutter Cuticle Cream
King of Skin Body Butter

*Benefit*
Dear John Face Cream
Bad Gal Blue Mascara

*Avène*
Thermal Spring Water
Gentle Gel Cleanser
*
Smashbox*
Photo Finish Foundation Primer Light

*MAC
*Gentle Cleanse Off Oil
318 Lip Brush
169 Angled Contour Brush
150 Powder Brush
224 Tapered Blending Brush
188 Duo Fibre Brush
217 Blending Brush
266 Angle Brush
165 Tapered Cheek/Highlight Brush
226 Small Tapered Blending Brush
Blonde MSF
Brunette MSF
Readhead MSF
Red Devil L/G
Ravishing L/S
Kanga Rouge L/S
Coral Polyup L/S
Possum Nose Pink l/g
Missy Slimshine
Gesso e/s
Chrome Yellow e/s
Bitter e/s
Soft Ochre Pain Pot
#7 Lashes
Penultimate Eye Liner
Spiked Brow Pencil
Big Bow l/s
Mimmy l/g
Nice Kitty l/g
Lucky Tom Eye Palette
Too Dolly Eye Palette
Fun and Games Beauty Powder Blush
On the Prowl Nail Polish
Something About Pink Nail Polish
Hello Kitty Brush Set
Love Alert Dazzleglass
Bare Necessity Dazzleglass
Ever So Rich Creamsheen Glass
Boy Bait Creamsheen Glass
Looks Like Sin Creamsheen Glass
Fashion Scoop Creamsheen Glass
Partial to Pink Creamsheen Glass
Creme Anglaise Creamsheen Glass
Melt In Your Mouth Creamsheen Glass
Petite Indulgence Creamsheen Glass
*
Dior*
Miss Dior Cherie L'eau Perfume
Miss Dior Cherie Perfume

*Guerlain*
Insolence

*Victoria Beckham*
Beckham Signature for Women

*Coastal Scents*
10 Piece Professional Blush Palette
28 Piece Eye Shadow Neutral Palette

*Ebay
*40 Pairs of Various False Eyelashes

I think somewhere after Christmas, I lost my mind.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

whoa!


----------



## bebeflamand (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_whoa!_

 
That's about all I can say as well...*picks up jaw from the floor*


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!! What a haul, enjoy all of your goodies.


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 4, 2009)

You broke the bank!! Nice haul. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Kiyishima (Feb 4, 2009)

Damnnnnnnn girll.


----------



## gardenteaparty (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Kiyishima (Feb 4, 2009)

I need to knowwww, how is the hello kitty brush set?


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 4, 2009)

dang! but very nice


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, that's one serious haul!!


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 4, 2009)

OH
MY
GOD!!!

I'd really like to be you in this moment XDD

Enjoy all this great stuff!


----------



## gitts (Feb 4, 2009)

Not only do you have too much time but too much money.  Can I have some so that I can buy some hello kitty stuff? Please, pretty please!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh, you got so much! Enjoy it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dear God that is a huge haul!  Enjoy the goodies.


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

super nice haul...


----------



## joshari (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiyishima* 

 
_I need to knowwww, how is the hello kitty brush set?_

 
I love it.  The brushes themselves just say Hello Kitty on one side and MAC on the other.  They don't have the # on them, but they are the same quality as the regular size brushes.  They are short handle brushes, like the ones you get in the holiday set and they make for great travel brushes to throw in your makeup case and go.

The cup that they come in is so cute.  It's really hard plastic and doesn't feel cheap at all.  It's a little smaller than what I was expecting, but it makes a great place to store all of my small brushes so that they don't get lost among all of the larger ones.


----------



## joshari (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_Not only do you have too much time but too much money.  Can I have some so that I can buy some hello kitty stuff? Please, pretty please!_

 
Lol.  I got a lot of MAC gift cards for the Holidays, plus my birthday is this month, so happy birthday to me!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

^^would you like to adopt me? i cook, and i can rub the hell outta some feet


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 5, 2009)

+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=nice workkkk!! love love love it!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, you should post pictures!


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 5, 2009)

Let's see some pics.....great haul!


----------



## joshari (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^would you like to adopt me? i cook, and i can rub the hell outta some feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol.  I am so tempted right now !


----------



## joshari (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KarlaKayM* 

 
_Let's see some pics.....great haul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will. I am going to do the photoshoot tonight, lol.


----------



## BeautyMarked3 (Feb 7, 2009)

That is an impressive list!

I am debating wether to haul or not, i have everything in my shopping cart on MAC website but i can't bring myself to buy it! Especially as i am supposed to be saving up. Life is too short not to though, I've persuaded myself, oh no. I am my one worst enemy. *click*


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang, girl...


----------



## bgajon (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW!!! Enough said


----------

